# Horse Knowledge Quiz



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Allegro said:


> So this is a horse knowledge quiz competition. Winner gets a smileyface  a round of applause:clap:and the privilege of putting "Horse Knowlege Competition Winner" on their signature (if they want) :wink:. The questions will start out easy and then get harder. If you don't know the answer to a question, you can either not fill it in or fill it in with something goofy. I will ask you PLEASE do not look up the answers on the internet. If you have a horsey book and you want to see if the answers are in there, that's great! But I want this to be educational as well as fun for everyone and if you look it up on the internet, the answer is less prone to stay in your memory. So anyways, have fun, and here's the questions!
> 
> 1. What is the first part of the horse's digestive system?Small Intestine?
> 
> ...


 Never heard of lots of the stuff answers embedded


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

1.	Stomach?
2.	Any small horse, so maybe Miniature horse?
3.	Halflinger or Shetland
4.	Ticks
5.	Quarter Horses
6.	whiskers?
7.	24?
8.	don’t know at all
9.	a snip
10.	grey gene
11.	I think American thoroughbred association
12.	a jumping saddle
13.	trot and pace
14.	don’t know… maybe lyme disease?
15.	muscle tissue
16.	Exmoor pony
17.	horse botflies
18.	Don’t know
19.	A hitch used for foxhunting
20.	Eohippus
21.	Don’t know
22.	Sliding plates
23.	Didn’t know there was one…
24.	maybe 3 feet?
25.	Albinos don’t actually exist
26.	Aristocrat of the Show Ring
27.	World sidesaddle federation Inc.
28.	flat ground?
29.	don’t know
30.	Moldy corn poisoning
31.	two or three
32.	don’t know exactly
33.	don’t know either
34.	I think it should be dipped in alcohol?
35.	Merychippus
36.	don’t know either :/
37.	don’t know..
38.	west nile, don’t know any others
39.	don’t know..
40.	don’t know..
41.	small intestine, large intestine, don’t know
42.	don’t know again….
43.	again don’t know…. Wow im not very good at this
44.	don’t know
45.	wolf teeth, don’t know
46.	forget! :/
47.	ringworm, dunno…
48.	
Wimpy P-1: Foundation quarter horse
Leopard: Arabian maybe
Denmark: don’t know
Allan F-1: Tennessee Walker
Dan Patch: Standardbred
Yellow Mount: Paint Horse
Figure: Morgan (also known as the Justin Morgan Horse)
Man O’ War: Thoroughbred

49.	About 1 ½-2yrs, and I hope in the genitals….
50.	Don’t know either… :/


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Are we allowed to research the answers, or is it just what we know off of our heads?


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

You can look them up in horse books but you're not allowed to look them up on the Internet. Of course I can't regulate whether or not you look it up so I have to take your word for it, but it's just a fun quiz to see how much you know and if you were allowed to look it up it wouldn't be very fair and everyone would probably find all the answers so there would be no winner.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> 25.	Albinos don’t actually exist


very true there is no albino horse, but creme (cremello) horses are registered by the American albino association and so we are looking for the foundation sire for the color breed registered by the American albino association as it was called in 1980 prior to the name change of the registry.


----------



## Eeyottiesmypony (Nov 18, 2012)

1.	mouth
2.	Miniature horse?
3.	Shetland Pony
4.	Ticks
5.	Quarter Horses
6.	tactile hairs
7.	40
8.	coffin bone is 3rd phalanx, pedal looks like little hoof
9.	snip
10.	roan gene
11.	thoroughbred
12.	clueless on tack um All Purpose
13.	trot and pace
14.	Colic?
15.	Periosteium (sp?)
16.	Belgian?
17.	stomach bots
18.	Myometrium
19.	no clue.
20.	Eohippus
21.	Beet pulp
22.	Sliding plates
23.	Maiden
24.	4 feet
25. no true albino in horse
26.	Prince of ponies
27.	haha I dont know
28.	2-3 for runoff flat for barns haha obviously haha
29.	borium
30.	Leukoencephalomalacia? Moldy Corn Poisoning
31.	6
32.	osteochondritis dissecans
33.	20
34.	NOT PURE IODINE tincture of 10 percent iodine
35.	Equus
36.	rickettsia ehrlichia
37.	nightshade and spotted water hemlock?
38.	encephalamitis(sp?), west nile, EIA(equine infectious anemia)
39.	stongylus vulgarius, equinus, and endentanus(sp? on all haha)
40.	hyperparathyroidism
41.	cecum, small and large colons.
42.	prolapse third eyelid, rigidity of muscles, muscle spasms, death
43.	not sure
44.	LH,FSH, estrogen, and prolactin?
45. molars, premolars, canines, incisors, and wolf teeth 
46.	um heaves bronchitis, potomac horse fever, and tetanus??
47. probstmayria vivipara and oxyuris equi	
48.	
Wimpy P-1: Foundation quarter horse
Leopard: wild guess Appaloosa?
Denmark: 
Allan F-1: Tennessee Walking Horse
Dan Patch: 
Yellow Mount: 
Figure: Morgan 
Man O’ War: Thoroughbred

49.	12.2 days in the seminiforous tubules, and maturation in the epididymis
50. DE(nutrient intake- nutrient in feces)/nutrient intake X 100
Gotta love 4h Horse Quiz Bowl and Hippology! Didnt use internet but I did have to break out my books for a few of them("The Horse" by Evans)making sure thats "legal" haha. That was tough though!


----------



## Eeyottiesmypony (Nov 18, 2012)

* oh sorry and #25 was Old King I didnt know you meant the American Albino registry I thought you meant as a breed.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Eeyottiesmypony said:


> 50. DE(nutrient intake- nutrient in feces)/nutrient intake X 100
> Gotta love 4h Horse Quiz Bowl and Hippology! Didnt use internet but I did have to break out my books for a few of them("The Horse" by Evans)making sure thats "legal" haha. That was tough though!


did you get the formula from the horse? If so what page? It is a different formula then the one I was looking for but if you have the page of it in the horse I'll accept it. 

Horse bowl is awesome isn't it? I had so much fun with it. Did you get to go to nationals while you were in it? I'm going to be competing in hippology this year since I can't compete in horse bowl. I will definitely miss the buzzers and high action...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eeyottiesmypony (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually Its from Feeding and Care of the Horse by Lewis not sure on the page # though sorry :/. And yes for the last 3 years we have, placing 8th, 4th, and 3rd. Are you going to Denver?? We are going for hippology this year too! haha small world.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok the answer I used was from equine science but I will take it since its from feeding and care. Denver's western nationals right? A bummer missouris considered eastern  we went to Kentucky just this past month for nationals with horse bowl. Only allowed to go once for horse bowl so I'm going with hippology this coming year hopefully. Are you allowed to compete more than once in western nationals for horse bowl?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eeyottiesmypony (Nov 18, 2012)

No this is our last hippo logy competition, but since we have placed 2nd in our state for the last three years and to congress we can still go back to state and qualify for nationals in quiz bowl. Texas refuses to let us go to Kentucky(We have begged everyone we can find) haha


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

1. What is the first part of the horse's digestive system?
teeth....
2. Which breed of horse is most susceptible to attacks by dogs due to it's size?
Welsh Pony
3. When most people picture a pony, what breed do they often think of?
Shetland
4. What is the vector for Lyme Disease?
tics
5. What breed does the AQHA register?
quarter horse
6. What is the common name for the sensitive hairs around the muzzle?
whiskers
7. How many teeth does an adult male horse have?
42
8. What what is another name for the bone that is shaped like a miniature hoof and is known as the third phalanx?coffin bone

9. What is the term for a narrow patch of white on a horse's muzzle?
snip
10. What horse coat color modification causes a horse to gradually become lighter over time?
roan
11. The American Studbook is regulated by which breed registry?
TB
12. Which english saddle would you use if you wanted to do jumping with very little flatwork?
hunt seat
13. Which two gaits do standardbreds race?
canter and trot
14. Which equine disease is almost exclusively seen in stabled horses?
colic
15. What is the tough, membranous tissue that surrounds the bone?

16. Which horse breed is known for a heavy eyelid commonly referred to as a "Toad Eye"?

17. The genus Gasterophilus refers to what parasite?

18. What is the powerful middle layer of the uterus that is responsible for contractions?
I believe it is the myomterim
19. What is a tandem hitch?

20. What is the name of the first horse that originated 58 million years ago?
something like Hyracotherium I think?
21. Which feed is most commonly fed to horses with respiratory problems?
bran mash
22. What type of shoe is often used on reining horses?
slide plates!
23. What is the term for a mare that has never been bred?
maiden
24. What is the minimum width of a horse stall door?
4 feet
25. Who was the foundation stallion of the Albino?

26. What is the nickname given to the spirited Hackney Pony?
"aristocrat of the showring"
27. What does WSFI stand for?

28. What is the recommended slope for an equine facility?

29. What substance is often applied to the bottom of a shoe to increase traction?

20. Leucoencephalomalacia is commonly known as what?

31. How many bones are in the hock?
I think 12
32. What does OCD stand for? (hint: no, it's not obsessive compulsive disorder  )

33. At what age has the galvine's groove reached the bottom of the upper corner incisor?

34. What is wrong with this sentence? "The umbilical cord of the foal should be dipped in iodine after being cut."

35. What was the name of the first one toed horse?

36. What is the name of the rickettsia that causes potomac horse fever?

37. Name two plants that cause nigropallidal encephalomalacia.

38. Name 3 diseases transmitted by the mosquito.
West Nile Virus, EEE and WEE (too much spelling!)
39. What are the names of the "big three" strongyles?

40. What is the scientific name for bighead disease?
secondary hyperparathyroidism
41. What three parts of the digestive system are responsible for the greatest absorption of water?

42. Name four symptoms of tetanus.

43. Name 4 plants that cause acute alkaloid poisoning.

44. The anterior pituitary gland is responsible for secreting what 4 hormones?

45. What are the 5 types of teeth present in the horse?
canine, incisors, premolars and molars
46. Name 4 systemic fungal diseases.

47. Name the two species of pinworms that infect the horse.

48. Identify the breeds associated with each of the following stallions:
Wimpy P-1 quarter horse
Leopard Appy
Denmark Fjord
Allan F-1 Tennessee Walker
Dan Patch
Yellow Mount paint
Figure Morgan
Man O' War TB

49. How long does it take for spermatogenesis and maturation of sperm. Where do each of these take place?
(I looked this one up or fun  I think it takes 60 days and it's in the testes
50. Name the formula for calculating total digestible nutrients.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Last day to submit your answers! I check over and announce the winner Saturday!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Allegro said:


> So this is a horse knowledge quiz competition. Winner gets a smileyface  a round of applause:clap:and the privilege of putting "Horse Knowlege Competition Winner" on their signature (if they want) :wink:. The questions will start out easy and then get harder. If you don't know the answer to a question, you can either not fill it in or fill it in with something goofy. I will ask you PLEASE do not look up the answers on the internet. If you have a horsey book and you want to see if the answers are in there, that's great! But I want this to be educational as well as fun for everyone and if you look it up on the internet, the answer is less prone to stay in your memory. So anyways, have fun, and here's the questions!
> 
> 1. What is the first part of the horse's digestive system? Idk
> 
> ...


Well... I lost! But I certainly had fun realizing how clueless I am!


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay congratulations to Eeyottiesmypony!! She won first place with the most correct answers! The scores are as follows:
5th place: Goingnowhere1 ------------------7
4th place: Churumbeque: ------------------14
3rd place: Nokotaheaven: ------------------21
2nd place: tarabearaisback: ----------------23
1st place: Eeyottiesmypony: ---------------40

Congrats to everyone! I will post the answers next


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Allegro said:


> Horse Knowledge Answer Key
> 
> 1. What is the first part of the horse's digestive system?The Mouth. (I will accept teeth)
> 
> ...


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry about that.... The color format didn't work out. I will try again....


Allegro said:


> Horse Knowledge Answer Key
> 
> 1. What is the first part of the horse's digestive system? The Mouth. (I will accept teeth)
> 
> ...


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry guys for some reason, it's not letting the answers be in color or anything aaagh!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha can't believe I got third xD


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Allegro said:


> 14. Which equine disease is almost exclusively seen in stabled horses?Colic


I disagree completely with this statement. There is no correlation between stabling and colic, never mind that it is "almost exclusively seen in stabled horses". I have personally dealt with dozens of cases of colic here, both as an owner and as a helper, and NONE of the horses I have dealt with have been stabled at all. Where did you pull this from, and on what evidence do you base it?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I disagree completely with this statement. There is no correlation between stabling and colic, never mind that it is "almost exclusively seen in stabled horses". I have personally dealt with dozens of cases of colic here, both as an owner and as a helper, and NONE of the horses I have dealt with have been stabled at all. Where did you pull this from, and on what evidence do you base it?


What is wrong if they made a mistake? Everybody does


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I won  ! Ha ha. At least I learned some new things.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> What is wrong if they made a mistake? Everybody does


Read their post a few posts up - it clearly says that if anyone disagrees with an answer to say so. I am saying so.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Read their post a few posts up - it clearly says that if anyone disagrees with an answer to say so. I am saying so.


Okay. I was asking because you seem to do this on a lot of posts


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Okay. I was asking because you seem to do this on a lot of posts


Feel free to point out where I "do this on a lot of posts".


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Feel free to point out where I "do this on a lot of posts".


Just the ones that i've seen, and my own. Mind you I'm not mad or anything, nor am i meaning to upset you, but i have noticed sometimes when people do that others will agree and sort of join in, and occasionally it will upset the OP.. I know this only because it's happened to me


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Not saying I'm right on everything, because i still have a lot to learn, but yeah..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I was under the impression that that was the purpose of online forums: to join group conversations and voice one's opinions. Shrug.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Just the ones that i've seen, and my own. Mind you I'm not mad or anything, nor am i meaning to upset you, but i have noticed sometimes when people do that others will agree and sort of join in, and occasionally it will upset the OP.. I know this only because it's happened to me


Again, feel free to substantiate this with evidence. Until you have a list of links where I do, then please refrain from trying to drag my character through the mud. The mods on this forum are excellent, if I were constantly posting in threads with the intention of starting an argument, I would have been banned by now.

In this thread, it had to be said that the OP was wrong about that. Assuming that colic is only a disease of the stabled horse is not just wrong, it's dangerous. It means that some kid who reads this, believes it, and then when their grass kept horse does colic, they won't believe that is what is happening. And I think we all know what happens when a severe colic case is not treated as soon as possible.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Again, feel free to substantiate this with evidence. Until you have a list of links where I do, then please refrain from trying to drag my character through the mud. The mods on this forum are excellent, if I were constantly posting in threads with the intention of starting an argument, I would have been banned by now.
> 
> In this thread, it had to be said that the OP was wrong about that. Assuming that colic is only a disease of the stabled horse is not just wrong, it's dangerous. It means that some kid who reads this, believes it, and then when their grass kept horse does colic, they won't believe that is what is happening. And I think we all know what happens when a severe colic case is not treated as soon as possible.


No I'm not trying to drag u through the mud, nor am i stating that you're trying to cause arguments. No I see your intentions, and i do like your opinions, it just seems you disagree kinda a lot...


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Again, feel free to substantiate this with evidence. Until you have a list of links where I do, then please refrain from trying to drag my character through the mud. The mods on this forum are excellent, if I were constantly posting in threads with the intention of starting an argument, I would have been banned by now.
> 
> In this thread, it had to be said that the OP was wrong about that. Assuming that colic is only a disease of the stabled horse is not just wrong, it's dangerous. It means that some kid who reads this, believes it, and then when their grass kept horse does colic, they won't believe that is what is happening. And I think we all know what happens when a severe colic case is not treated as soon as possible.


I agree. I did post this as I read it in one of the sources from the 4-H horse Bowl. It could be because they are outdated. I will try to find that question in my list to figure out where the source came from and get back with you as soon as I can. Thank you for addressing your concern for the question's accuracy.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I disagree completely with this statement. There is no correlation between stabling and colic, never mind that it is "almost exclusively seen in stabled horses". I have personally dealt with dozens of cases of colic here, both as an owner and as a helper, and NONE of the horses I have dealt with have been stabled at all. Where did you pull this from, and on what evidence do you base it?


It is from feeding and care of the horse page 151. It says it is frequent among stabled or paddocked horses but is uncommon in pastured horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Allegro said:


> It is from feeding and care of the horse page 151. It says it is frequent among stabled or paddocked horses but is uncommon in pastured horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In Australia, it is really not common to keep horses stabled - only show horses are, and even then it is not common for even show horses to be stabled. Most horses are kept out in large pastures 24/7. We have no smaller incidence of colic despite this. 

Check out this website. It is quite wordy, and goes into a lot of detail, but it lists pretty much every single possible cause of colic and why it causes it. Worth a read:

Veterinary Articles - Colic

It is important to remember that books can be outdated very quickly. Check the date published - if it is any more than about a year ago, then it has probably been superseded by science already.


----------

